# You should all be jealous



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Of what an awesome fly fisherman I am.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Are you taking it to the taxidermist ? LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i never knew folks used lived bait with a fly rod lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I was confused at first. I had to make the photo bigger to realize it was not bait!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I can imagine there was quite a battle to land it.lol. :fishing:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's amazing ! Not that you caught the whopper but that you could tie a fly the size of a gnat to entice his predatory instincts.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Please put it back in the fish tank!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL The guppies are picking on it !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Not any more.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

I couldn't believe I hooked it. Made up for it at nine mile creek. Caught a decent brown and brook trout.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

I can imagine there was quite a battle to land it.lol. :fishing:

awprint: 
I damn near broke my new pole


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sedorusc said:


> I couldn't believe I hooked it. Made up for it at nine mile creek. Caught a decent brown and brook trout.


Yeah..uh huh sure you did, but you only took pics of the guppy right ? Let me guess...... the batteries in your camera crapped out ?


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah..uh huh sure you did, but you only took pics of the guppy right ? Let me guess...... the batteries in your camera crapped out ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeremy Wade from river monsters aint got nothin on you! 
I got a call asking if I could catch his bait


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK that was funny !!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice looking fish- big or small :fishing:


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

You might want to make more potatos for shorelunch. 

The little dudes are always cool looking. I know the little muskies that others catch (because there's no way I catch little ones lol) have some very cool markings on them as well.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

A fish is still a fish. Just take a whole lot more to make a decent meal. LOL


----------

